# Gamescon aus dem Weserbergland am Sonntag



## Webstyler (17. August 2009)

Wollte mich auch mal melden fahre ebenfalls zur Gamescom und komme aus Holzminden im Weserbergland. 

Freie Plätze 2
ReiseTag: 23.8.09

Ich fahre über Höxter, Paderborn fahre dort dann dort auf die Autobahn.

Gebt es selber im Routenplaner ein ich habe den hier benutzt von Michelin.

Werde aber ein Navi benutzten, kann wenn ihr nicht all zu weit von der Strecke wohnt euch abholen und für nen obulus ( Spritkostenbeteilung ) mitnehmen. Wir fahren in Holzminden um ca. 4:30 los und wollen um 9 Uhr dann gleich rein, auf den Weg dahin machen wir ne Snackpause und wollen frühstücken.

Also wer möchte der soll sich am besten hier im Forum melden.

Wer noch Tickets braucht soll sich mal bei darkfabel hier im Forum melden der hat wohl noch nen paar Sponsorentickets.


----------

